# Residents flee from skyscrapers after mild tremors hit UAE



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Residents flee from skyscrapers after mild tremors hit UAE* 

*Al Ain: *Residents in some high-rise buildings in Dubai and elsewhere in the UAE evacuated their premises after experiencing mild tremors on Tuesday morning.

Several parts of the country had residents of skyscrapers hurriedly evacuating when the tremors were felt in the UAE at 11.31am (local time), but things returned to normal when it became apparent the quake was not serious.

The shocks were the result of an earthquake measuring 5.9 on the Richter scale in Iran, said Khalid M. Zadi, a senior meteorologist at the UAE Met Department.

"It was a moderate earthquake," he said, adding its epicentre was some 85km southeast of Hajiabad town, which is 130km from the city of Bandar Abbas.

Quoting the US Geological Survey (USGS) and Iranian International Institute of Earthquake Engineering and Seismology (IIEES), Zaid said the institutions had been giving differing reports about the depth at which the earthquake had occurred.

Zadi said the IIEES has reported its depth at 18km while the USGS said it occurred 57.4km deep in the earth.

Iran has a history of earthquakes and a major fault line, known as the Zagros belt, passes through southern Iran.

This is also a major concern for the UAE and other GCC countries due to its proximity.

Geologists at UAE University have identified three fault zones in the UAE located in the vicinity of Dibba, between Bidyah and Jebel Salhal, and Wadi Ham.

The UAE Meteorological Department recently submitted a plan for a seismic monitoring facility. A government decision is yet to be taken on it.

Tremors confirmed

The UAE Meteorological Department confirmed the initial tremor in Dubai and the northern emirates, saying it was clearly felt by residents.

The European Mediterranean Seismological Centre reported two aftershocks in Southern Iran.

The first aftershock at 12.02pm (UAE local time) measured 3.8 on the Richter scale and it hit an area some 86 km away from the Iranian port city of Bandar Abbas. The second aftershock measuring 4.7 hit some 87 km away from the Iranian town of Dehbaraz.

The UAE Meteorological Department also confirmed the two aftershocks but did not say whether or not they were felt in the UAE.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

another one.this is getting scary...talking about building quality.. :runaway:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*'The plants in my office were moving'*

Dubai/Sharjah/Ras Al Khaimah: Residents felt a series of minor tremors on Tuesday as a result of the earthquake in Iran.

Ahmad Hassan in Sharjah said: "The plants in my office were moving slightly and I could hear the sound of the blinds banging on the window."

Many people vacated buildings as a precautionary measure but did not panic.

Rafiq Nasser, who works on Shaikh Zayed Road, told Gulf News: "We went downstairs just to be on the safe side and found about 30 to 40 people already there. We waited for 15 minutes and when nothing happened we just went back in."

Many residents only heard about the tremors after they had happened. However, many felt there should be a helpline that provides information in such circumstances, especially as a similar situation happened last November.

Some RAK residents, including those living in Al Rams and Al Nakheel abandoned their houses. Ras Al Khaimah Medical District employees left their offices for more than an hour.


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

i didn't feel a thing here in abu dhabi, may be because my attention level is very low. lol


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I didnt feel it either :dunno:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ idiot.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Foooooool


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

post whores


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

lol


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Why the news is comming from Al Ain??? Is this article taken from the "Al Ain Univerity Post"


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

nope, GN


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

nothing really happened in iran so i dont think that enything happened in the UAE. But i was thinking and is a sunami posible in the persian gulf?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

tsunami?


well the arabian (or persian for that matter) is not very wide, and also not very deep, so a huge tsunami should be impossible.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

well why? I mean there could be a quake in the persian gulf and than there would be a sunami afterward just like in the indian ocean. last year. I dont understan what it has to do with deepness of a waterbody nor with its wideness...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Shallow ... I mean the logic


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

well looking at this map the chance is there...


----------

